# Leopard on PC?



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi does anyone know how to run the leopard os on the PC? Any clues?


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

ps, not sure of the legality of this so no illegal answers please.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Well sorry to tell you but it is illegal to run a mac os on anything other then a mac.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

read my sticky please!


----------

